# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  The "Lazy" Technique.

## Looke

*The Lazy Technique. For your first Lucid Dream?*

I went into short detail about this easy yet unreliable technique replying to another thread. I thought maybe this could be a good thing to share with other users as it is incredibly easy and got my first Lucid Dream back in 2013, when I was only into Astral Projection. Although it worked I have only tried it 3 times and it worked again the third time. As I am more focused on harnessing the awesome power of entering dreams consciously and increasing dream recall, I will just say I can not guarantee any success but, If you have been struggling to obtain 1 Lucid Dream try it out, maybe it will get you your first? I call it the lazy technique because It does not really help progress or take much preparation. Here is the run down...

Before bed/Awaken in the night --- Choose Question/Mantra --- Recite --- Fall asleep

*Step 1.* Either prepare your self for sleep or wake up in the middle of the night. I have done both the failure attempt (2/3) was from trying straight from going to bed. Choose what makes you feel most comfortable.

*Step 2.* Choose a question which for you questions your state of reality. I used "Am I Dreaming". Obviously choosing something so complex like "Is it possible I could be in some form of dream state dilemma as it seems it could be almost likely I am" is not a good example  :wink2:  a word or two is adequate.

*Step 3.* Recite this in your head as coherently as possible. Don't do it softly or too hard just with proper dictation and clear enough for each word to be said.

*Step 4.* Fall asleep. Naturally. Just go to sleep.

Now my guess of how this works is that. When you enter the dream of habit of saying this repeatedly could cause you to say this in your dream. Then the phrase acts as a trigger allowing you to become lucid.

Although in theory it works the Lucid Dreams I obtained from this "technique" where less than desirable and didn't last more than a few seconds. At the time it was exhilarating. Well...hey if you are losing the want to Lucid Dream this may re kindle your journey and passion give it a short. I hope you succeed. Ooooh one more thing, do not use this technique every night! Attempt it every so often its not going to help you progress. 

Looke (:

----------


## seank12

This sounds a lot like MILD to me.

----------


## tinyfish

Yeah, sounds like MILD. Glad that the technique worked for you though!

----------


## Avalokiteshvara

It's WBTB/MILD.

----------

